# Pipe wrenches?



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

How many of you own some pipe wrenches? What are the essential sizes to have for electrical work? Is Rigid the brand to get for pipe wrenches? Any advantage over a pair of pump pliers?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

iAmCam said:


> How many of you own some pipe wrenches? What are the essential sizes to have for electrical work? Is Rigid the brand to get for pipe wrenches? Any advantage over a pair of pump pliers?


I have a pair of 14" and 18" aluminum Rigid 


Good for running Rigid metal conduit .

If you are doing a lot of that get them but if it is once in a blue moon you probably wont need them..


----------



## jay_bolton (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.irwin.com/tools/pipe-wrenches/quick-adjusting-pipe-wrench


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

If you want a pipe wrench around "just in case" then get an Irwin or Craftsman iron wrench. They're pretty cheap, and pretty good.

If know you're gonna be running a lot of hand-bendable rigid conduit, get two Rigid 14" aluminum wrenches. You can't do any better.

-John


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have some 24's and 36's for demo, and one 48" compound leverage. For new installs, I much favor strap wrenches or chain wrenches. Call me crazy, but I can't bring myself to eff up high dollar conduit with a pipe wrench. That's doing the wrong thing, in my book.

Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app


----------



## wil335 (Feb 15, 2011)

iAmCam said:


> How many of you own some pipe wrenches? What are the essential sizes to have for electrical work? Is Rigid the brand to get for pipe wrenches? Any advantage over a pair of pump pliers?


I have the Ridgid 18 & 14 aluminums. I use pipe wrenches for 1-1/2" or larger conduit. I tend to scrape up the conduit with pump pliers in that size. Better leverage and grip with pipe wrenches.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

you will not regret spending extra for aluminum.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

If you are going to buy a pipe wrench, please consider this style. You will be amazed at how user-friendly it is.
http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Aluminum-End-Wrench/EN/index.htm


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

I have two 48" Strap wrenches and am getting 2 Channelock 483 pilers for all my 4" and below conduit.

I hate pipe wrenches, and much rather use a strap wrench or my 483.

I've ran 6" rigid with my strap wrenches and didnt have to lug a huge pipe wrench around.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I have some 24's and 36's for demo, and one 48" compound leverage. For new installs, I much favor strap wrenches or chain wrenches. Call me crazy, but I can't bring myself to eff up high dollar conduit with a pipe wrench. That's doing the wrong thing, in my book.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app


Hey what strap wrenches do you use? I heard Ridgid is good, being the plumbers brand.

~Matt


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Ridgid makes the best pipe tools IMO. I have two 18 inch aluminum wrenches, but I barely use them lol.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Hey what strap wrenches do you use? I heard Ridgid is good, being the plumbers brand.
> 
> ~Matt


I've got two ridged 48" strap wrenches and love them


----------

